# Подскажите пожалуйста



## lkstreet (15 Окт 2011)

Подскажите сколько стоит аккордеон?был куплен дедом в 1960 году в Германии совершенно новый не игранный


----------



## SashHen (27 Окт 2011)

Понимаете, за эти годы то, что он неиграный, на пользу не пошло.
Аккордеоны, на которых не играют, со временем портятся (((
Коррозия голосов, пересыхание мастики, меха, искривления древесины...
Короче, за 50 лет он вряд ли звучит нормально.


----------

